# Parking 30000# track loader in shop



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

With regards to the structural integrity of the concrete foundation of my shop, will I have any issues with bringing my 30000# track loader inside my shop?

(Yes it will fit through the door.)

I figure that there are 2,736 sq in of track on the ground. That figures out to about 11 psi. Obviously, that weight is not exactly evenly distributed over that 2,736 sq in.

Just wondering.....

Am I worried about nothing?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You referring to the slab?

Any idea how it was built? rebar, mix, thickness?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't believe you have 2736 sq inches of track on the ground.

This would assume the track is flat, however the ribs on the track provide a point load rather than dispersed.

Guys I know that pull track laying equipment on to a slab use 1" thick livestock mats or 1-1/8" plywood under the tracks to prevent damaging the slab.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

try it report back with the outcome


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Thinking of building an 8' X 16' mat with 8 sheets (two layers) of 23/32" T&G OSB to distribute the load better (and pinning it to the floor so it won't walk out from under the loader when entering/exiting). Of more concern is the total dead weight on that portion of the slab. It is sort of on the corner of the slab. My shop is still in the design stage. Since I don't want to drive on flatwork, I've created this entrance that can be accessed without having to cross the driveway entrances. I haven't turned it over to the foundation engineer yet. I'm sure I'll get some feedback from him. Just trying to make sure I don't have to do a complete redesign because of this special requirement.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

this is a great engineering question. let us know what the man says.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

To me it seems like nothing for a properly constructed slab, except I'd worry about surface damage.


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

I put my 15 ton excavator in my shop twice a year.
cement floor 4 inch thick, thicker at door footing area.
I use rubber conveyor belt under tracks.
when I built I compacted really good the gravel under the slab, so It has not broken up under the weight.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

How important is it to bring this into the shop?
If you do bring it in and the slab cracks, how many kilobucks is that?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Pour a 6-8" slab, we bring every piece we have in the shop every year. Never had a problem other than just surface damage. Cat 953, 963's, Jd 755's and 50-60k excavators when we had them. Our 200's are 42-45k and no problems. Even if you only want the slab thicker in that area a couple inches of concrete should only be a few bucks more per sy.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Griz he easily has 2700 square inches on the ground


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have an 8" slab with wire mesh and we bring out 45,000 lb track loader in with no problem.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah rino. ..you're only talking about 4 psi


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I missed the point about the shop not yet being built. That load is well within the realm of easy to design and little to no additional expense to build.

I had a 15,000 pound water tank in the corner of a garage. Engineer said nothing additional needed. Slab was 4" with #4 rebar 2' OC.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We have an 8 inch slab with wire mesh and rebar. We bring our 23 ton excavator in with no problem. I sealed ours with 2 coats of concrete sealer. Not sure if it made a difference.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

dayexco said:


> Griz he easily has 2700 square inches on the ground



I will certainly defer to you almighty dirt guys who make a living with that iron....

I'd be happy to discuss it with you over Bourbon on the rocks in Medford...:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

griz said:


> I will certainly defer to you almighty dirt guys who make a living with that iron....
> 
> I'd be happy to discuss it with you over Bourbon on the rocks in Medford...:thumbsup:


wife and i will be in the area again i'm guessing late june/early july...

would love to take you and mrs. out for dinner!

bourbon? you're the MAN!!!

jim beam...


know what's great about jim beam? when you hit the brakes, the bottle doesn't come rolling out under your feet.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

dayexco said:


> when you hit the brakes, the bottle doesn't come rolling out under your feet.


I'm sure that was the major design constraint for their bottles. :thumbsup:

And you will have to hit the brakes if these pedestrians insist on walking on the sidewalk. :whistling

BTW, 
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=bishop+drunk&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

You are in good company, sins will be forgiven, etc., etc..


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

GettingBy said:


> I'm sure that was the major design constraint for their bottles. :thumbsup:
> 
> And you will have to hit the brakes if these pedestrians insist on walking on the sidewalk. :whistling
> 
> ...


Come on G... that's a little out of line and way off topic......


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

txgencon said:


> With regards to the structural integrity of the concrete foundation of my shop, will I have any issues with bringing my 30000# track loader inside my shop?
> 
> (Yes it will fit through the door.)
> 
> ...


You are off on your figuring. On concrete, the weight is distributed through the grouser bar, not the pads.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

rino1494 said:


> You are off on your figuring. On concrete, the weight is distributed through the grouser bar, not the pads.


But the concrete redistributes the small points of the grousers to the overall footprint of the track. Point loads spaced that closely are basically an area load. As long as the point loads don't exceed the PSI strength of the concrete, which in this case is way more than ample.


----------

